# Sensor mit selektivem Schaltverhalten



## Kalle85 (12 August 2009)

Hallo liebe Forum-Mitglieder,

ich weiß nicht, ob das unbedingt die richtige Kategorie für meiner Frage ist, aber ich stell sie hier einfach mal rein.

Gibt es einen Sensor, der zwei verschiedene Materialien erkennt und dann je nach Material einen entsprechenden Ausgang schaltet? Ich dachte da als erstes an induktive Sensoren, die zwischen ferromagnetischem und nicht ferromagnetischem Metall unterscheiden.

Von Pepperl&Fuchs gibt es so genannte Selektivschalter. So wie ich die Beschreibung allerdings verstanden habe reagiert dabei jeweils ein Sensor auf ein bestimmtes Material, jedoch nicht auf unterschiedliche, sodass er verschiedene Ausgänge schaltet.

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank
Gruß Karl


----------



## TimoK (12 August 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich weiss nicht, ob ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe, aber was spricht dagegen, zwei Sensoren nebeneinander zu bauen? Entweder der eine Sensor schaltet einen Ausgang, oder der andere Sensor - je nach Material.

Auswertung kann dann ja notfalls noch nachgeschaltet erfolgen...


----------



## Kalle85 (12 August 2009)

Ja, dein Vorschlag ist schon richtig. Funktionell würde das auch so gehen, aber leider ist der Platz ziemlich begrenzt.

Die Initiatoren sollen auf einer Motor-Welle angebracht werden. Mit Hilfe dieser sollen insgesamt drei Positionen angefahren werden können, die wiederrum einen Toleranzbereich definieren müssen.
Also insgesamt 6 Initiatoren (3x2). Wenn dazu auch noch 6 Sensoren kommen, wird der Platz doch ziemlich knapp.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2009)

Schon einmal an einen Drehgeber gedacht?


----------



## Kalle85 (12 August 2009)

Drehgeber ist bereits vorgesehen. Da die Anlage aber eine Hohe Verfügbarkeit aufweisen muss, soll der Drehgeber nicht alleine für die Positionierung verwendet werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2009)

Kalle85 schrieb:


> Drehgeber ist bereits vorgesehen. Da die Anlage aber eine Hohe Verfügbarkeit aufweisen muss, soll der Drehgeber nicht alleine für die Positionierung verwendet werden.


 
wäre vielleicht das eine Lössung http://www.baumerhuebner.com/uploads/media/artikel_kombinationen_2004_dt.pdf


----------



## Kalle85 (12 August 2009)

> wäre vielleicht das eine Lössung http://www.baumerhuebner.com/uploads...en_2004_dt.pdf


 
Leider Nein. 
Beim Antrieb handelt es sich um einen sehr großen Hydraulikmotor, an welchem ein, vom Motorhersteller passgenauer, Drehgeber angebracht ist.

Ich denke, dass man den Toleranzbereich einer Position dann doch evtl. mit nur einem Sensor und einem entsprechend breiten Initiator definieren könnte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2009)

jetzt noch ein Vorschlag, wie wäre es den mit einer Induktiven 
Abstandsmessung. Das könnte dann vielleicht nur ein INI abgefragt
wird dann eine Schaltnocke die vielleicht Sinusförmig ist.
http://www.xpertgate.de/produkt/Analoger-Wegsensor-BAW/


----------



## Kalle85 (12 August 2009)

Danke Helmut.
Die Idee ist gut.


----------

